# Stevens 311



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I recently picked up a 12ga steven side by side with 30" barrels. It came came with a new in the box walnut stock and fore end as well as a new rod that goes through the stock and a new but pad as well. 

It has a plastic tenite stock on it currently. Im not sure of the year this shotgun but the barrels and reciver are in real good shape, no pitting, rust or anything like that. 

I notice when I open the action, it wants to slightly close up on its own maybe an 1/8" or so of movement. Is this normal? Also I was interested in replacing the trigger guard as some of the black paint has began to flake off of it but im not sure on really how it comes off.

Last thing is, does any one know of a gun smith or individual around Dayton that works with wood because I would live to get the walnut stock finished and put on the gun.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Those old 311 kick your head off with Tenite stocks. Most guys took plug out of butt and filled with
sand to reduce kick. The 311 can be loose in to places, the locking mechanism or the hinge. Parts
avaible from Numerich. Trigger guard is pot metal, can be cleaned up and painted with engine or
stove paint. I'm not sure if the flat iron trigger guard off earlier guns will fit. 311s are good solid
guns. There are guys looking for the Tenite stocks for 311s. A lot of them have cracked from age
and some have detoriated from solvents and oils used on the gun. This is one gun that sometimes
is cheaper to buy another for parts than buy the parts separately. I'm guessing that a new stock
and forearm would be $100+ in walnut, a good Tenite set would be worth at least that. A nice 311
12g can be had for about $300. A swap out would come close to breaking even on fixing up yours.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The tenite stock is not cracked but is a little rough as it has scratches on it. the fore end is in great shape. The gun as a whole is in really good shape for its age. I traded a kel tec p3at and 200 bucks for it. I figure once I get the stock sanded and finished coil magnum pad on it and possibly a slide on limb saver pad as well. I wanted one with 26" barrels but 30 is what I found. I cant complain as the new stock and fore end came with it, I just need to finish them.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I found a guy that would do a fit and finish on the stock, said it would be 300 bucks to do it. He said it would cost about 75 bucks for him to install a wollf spring kit for it. Not sure what to think on these prices. Im just wondering how difficult it is to do the spring kit myself. Anyone around the Dayton area own a 311 and know how ot work on them?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

They aren't hard to work on. Get a schematic, no special tools needed other than a offset screw
driver. I just bought a forearm complete with hardware in a bunch of parts on another forum.
The late model Fox Bs got the same running gears.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I got this in the deal and here's what it looks like. It says Stevens 311 on one side but then there's a stamp of 5100 on the other side there's no serial number or any info so if anyone has some real info on this thing that could help out thanks


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I got around to trying to fit and finish the Walnut stock that I have for this Stevens. I got the stock to slide on but it's like crazy over size compared to the factory original. According to the website the stock came from its supposed to be 95% finished. I don't have a way of Shaving off a quarter inch if not more of wood on each side of the stock. It also has to have about an eighth inch shaved off the bottom of it. I contacted the company and they said that's fine that's normal that's how the stock supposed to be


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So does anyone want to buy a walnut stock and forearm for a stevens 311/5100 early model? Im not goibg to waste days trying to take that much wood off a stock thats suppose tp be 95% done


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

You can get it close with a belt sander, it would take forever by hand. I still think in your situation
you can break even buying another gun and switch furniture or just sell yours and buy another
311 with wood furniture. If you have not hacked on wood yet it will be fairly easy to sell at a gun
show of any size. 311 series is fairly common.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I think im gona look for a used wood stock. I found a webcite numrich that has nos wood stocks for 85 bucks. I went throught and cleaned the whole assembly, surprisingly not much gunk comsidering its from somewhere between 1941 and 1949


----------

